# Can I drive Uber with my Australian drivers license?



## CheFungi (19 d ago)

Hello,

I'm 31 and have a full unrestricted Australian drivers license but it's only a few months old as I arrived to Australia and did the conversion from my country's drivers license only a few months ago.
Will this be an impediment to get driving? I have my country's drivers license too, which Ive had for many years now.

Thank you


----------



## Elatte (Jul 6, 2017)

#google


----------



## Rebug (28 d ago)

I don't have NSW licence though.


----------

